# Smoking pork butt



## jimmybh (Mar 25, 2013)

My first smoker to arrive any day now. I'm gearing up and gathering info. Some methods call for placing the butt in a pan and some place the butt directly on the smoker rack. I would appreciate any experienced opinions. Thanks, Jimmy


----------



## kryinggame (Mar 25, 2013)

Youll have to provide more information.  What type of smoker are you using; however, you may find the information in the below link useful:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127249/doing-a-couple-of-pork-shoulders#post_856490][/


----------



## jimmybh (Mar 25, 2013)

I've purchased a smokin-it 3. Thanks, Jimmy


----------



## justagrillin' (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Jim,

Get ready for some fun!! Two ways I do my bone in butts, #1. with a aluminum pan that raises the meat and cook uncovered the whole way thru. #2. use the temp/time table with no pan.

The first way is the easiest in that I'll cook at 225-250 'til I hit 205 and let it rest for 30 minutes before I chopp it.the great thing about butts is that they are forgiving in how you prepare them, but they still need loving just the same.In doing this way and the other the prep is the same,lite coat of mustard as adhesion for the spices and let it sit for up to 40 minutes to come to room temp. the size of the butt is important as well as you don't want a huge piece of meat to contend with due to the cooking time, rather two smaller, (I like 7-9 lbs.) to use. Once your meat is prepped and coming to temp, get your smoke ready. Once everything is a go, put your meat on and cook 1.5 hrs. per lb. around the 4th hour mark start monitoring the meat temp, though it is a way from being ready it will give you an idea as to the progress. Butts are known for having hang time during cooking where they will reach a temp and stall, I have yet to experience this but just the same be on a look out for it. A 12-14 hour slow smoke is normal and the pay off is worth the wait!!

The second way is a little more in tailed but the end result is just as promising. Again the start is the same prep etc.. the procedure is not.You will want to start with the meat probe in the side of the meat. This way I use apple cider in spritzer bottle and start applying around the second hour. the first leg of the race will come when the temp hits 145, at which time you will want to rap in heavy foil with a 1/4 cup of cider added into the foil before  sealing and putting back on the smoker. since you wont be smoking at this time you can use charcoal to maintain heat. Next step is to watch the temp until it reaches 195. Once you have it carefully but the foiled rapped butt in to a towel and set int o a small cooler for around three hours. after the three hours carefully pull out of the cooler towel will be hot. Take off the towel and place foiled meat into a shallow pan and let rest for 15 minutes. After 15 min. slowly open foil but just enough to let out steam that is still inside and by doing doing so, you will let the juices pull back into the meat. After that open all the way and finish however you'd like. Alan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 28, 2013)

Best way is to put the meat, any meat, on one or more racks and a Drip Pan on the bottom Rack. Then if you wish to Foil a big Butt or Brisket you can move it to the Drip Pan and cover with foil to braise...JJ


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 28, 2013)

JJ is way ahead of me today!

Smoke it directly on the rack.  I don't foil my butts because I am a bark junkie...luv that bark.  Some folks do like to foil in the interest of time and to maintain moisture - when they do Chef JJ has a great foiling sauce that you will love!

If you need more info, just ask.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## jimmybh (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. Since I posted I have smoked 3 pork butts. I did a 3 day brine and a good rub and smoked directly on the racks. I'm a bark man also and it turned out moist with a great bark.













001.JPG



__ jimmybh
__ Apr 27, 2013


----------



## tito santana (May 4, 2013)

doing a pork butt and two shoulder roast with mustard and dry rub over night smoking with pecan wood in a yoder smoker's Wichita.


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 30, 2013)

Just finished pulling an 8 pound butt that I used a vinegar 'mop' on for the first time.  OMG, it's good!  I was using a spice and brown sugar smothered coating before.  7 hours at 275 in my MES.  A little fast but needed it for supper!  I slept in.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   It still pulled very well and plenty moist.













tn_IMGP2489.JPG



__ tjnamtiw
__ May 30, 2013


















tn_IMGP2490.JPG



__ tjnamtiw
__ May 30, 2013


















tn_IMGP2493.JPG



__ tjnamtiw
__ May 30, 2013


----------



## jimmybh (May 30, 2013)

Looks really good. Nice Bark and I like the flavor of brown suger. I may lace my rub with a little more brown suger on my next smoked pork butt.


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 30, 2013)

jimmybh said:


> Looks really good. Nice Bark and I like the flavor of brown suger. I may lace my rub with a little more brown suger on my next smoked pork butt.


When I use the brown sugar, I pack it on to the sides and top so that it's a solid covering.  For the one in the picture, I sliced it across the top and bottom so that it would accept and hold the liquid vinegar mix.  I only put it on 3 more times during the smoke and still got a nice bark on it.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 30, 2013)

I rub just before insertion in the Smoker and then shut the lid until my temp. is reached. No opening the lid, you'll lose all the goodness. No wrapping,(too much cost for foil) and no looking , it's gonna be right where you left it doing  , it's thing .













Betty 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Nov 1, 2012





   good looks...













holiday for 2012 024.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 17, 2012





  clean bone pull...













Betty 012.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 29, 2012





  and juicy as all get-out, Mmmmmm.

Be Patient , watch estimated time and the temp. and when the stall is over and time to eat , nothing but deliciousness.

have fun and as always . . .


----------



## jimmybh (May 30, 2013)

WOW!!! Great smoke ring.  I'm with you on doing the rub, closing the smoker door and letting that "PORKY" reach desired temp. Always comes out moist with a great bark.













005.JPG



__ jimmybh
__ May 22, 2013


----------



## gadsden 1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey can you guys illuminate me on the differences between a 'pork butt' a 'Boston pork butt' a 'pork shoulder' and a 'pork picnic'?

I had plans for a picnic, but the Mrs. came back with a pork shoulder...the butcher said it was better for pulled pork.  I'm sure it will be delishus but...do I do anything different?


----------



## reasoning (Jul 22, 2013)

I would like to know the difference also gadsden.... Can anyone explain the difference?


----------



## smoking b (Jul 22, 2013)

Gadsden 1 said:


> Hey can you guys illuminate me on the differences between a 'pork butt' a 'Boston pork butt' a 'pork shoulder' and a 'pork picnic'?
> 
> I had plans for a picnic, but the Mrs. came back with a pork shoulder...the butcher said it was better for pulled pork.  I'm sure it will be delishus but...do I do anything different?





Reasoning said:


> I would like to know the difference also gadsden.... Can anyone explain the difference?


The Picnic is the lower portion of the front leg & the Butt is the upper section.













pork cuts.jpg



__ smoking b
__ Jul 22, 2013


----------



## reasoning (Jul 22, 2013)

So what is best for pulled pork?  Picnic or butt?


----------



## smoking b (Jul 22, 2013)

The Butt has a higher fat to meat ratio. The Picnic has leaner meat & a stronger flavor but usually has to be taken to a slightly higher temp to break down the connective tissue. I have done pulled pork with both & they are both great. A Butt will usually get done faster than a picnic.

Here is a Butt  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135018/smoke-for-tomorrows-meal-mes-30-amnps

& here is a Picnic  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132378/1st-attempt-at-pulled-pork-amnps-mes

If you cook both & mix the meat together you have the best of both worlds


----------



## spiketus54 (Jul 22, 2013)

Butt gets my vote for pulled pork. Can't beat the fat-meat ratio! Saw people discussing wrapping it... I tend to wrap mine when the meat hits the 155-165 range. I use a spicy rub to start and then when I wrap is when I coat the outside in brown sugar. You get the spice of the rub and the sweet of a nice caramalized brown sugar coating, and of course a great smoke ring if you wait til 155-165 int. temp. to wrap that sucker.


----------



## trav dog (Apr 16, 2017)

When smoking a pork butt, fat cap Down? or fat cap up?


----------



## buzzirko1976 (Jun 11, 2017)

What's best way to keep temp at target temp on wood smoker?


----------



## buzzirko1976 (Jun 11, 2017)

What's best way to keep temp at target temp on wood smoker? Wife upset when I stay by smoker all day


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 11, 2017)

Best way to maintain temp a long time with a stick burner...Buy an Electric Smoker and put it next to the stick burner.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Stick burners make great tasting Q but by their nature, to maintain a clean hot fire that holds 225, you have to stay at it's side and feed wood every hour or so, tweaking the air intake. You can gain some walk away time with a GURU type Controller and Fan but that is an additional couple hundred dollar investment.Last  invest in a high end stick burner. A Lang is much more controllable than a $300 offset from Walmart. I ran a stick burner for years and had to babysit it. It was not until I got my first MES and AMNPS that I could set it and forget it for 9 to 10 hours...JJ


----------



## buzzirko1976 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm actually going to stasrt catering. People real like the taste and texture of my meat so far. I need a bigger smoker as it is. I'm going to stick with wood I gues.lol


----------

